# Pop Up Hot Dogs - Brixton market Row



## Dan Andres (Nov 16, 2013)

Hope im posting this in the right forum.  

Have a great Pop up, Hot dog diner coming to the Brixton market row in just under 2 weeks.  

We are sharing the space with Express cafe in Brixton market row.

check out our website for full menu and more details.

www.electricdog.co.uk


----------



## Wilson (Nov 17, 2013)

I note that you've omitted to include a spam-dog on your menu, I trust that you will be rectifying this omission before commencing operations. 
I would also appreciate it if you could provide me with the relevant details to serve legal papers, I intend to sue you for making my eyes bleed by using the worst website background this side of 1990.


----------



## tommers (Nov 17, 2013)

welcome to urban.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 17, 2013)

Pop-up hot dogs sound like a health and safety nightmare


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 17, 2013)

Hot dogs done in a toaster?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 17, 2013)

Will they be organic and how much will you be charging?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 17, 2013)

Electric dog and chips £11.50


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 17, 2013)

Where is the boundary, what is the distinction, between "pop-up" and "fly-by-night"? I like my vendors of mechanically recovered pig innards to have some commercial interest in continued business and in not poisoning their customers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2013)

my hot dog popped up this morning but I vigorously bashed it back down


----------



## maomao (Nov 17, 2013)

Wilson said:


> could provide me with the relevant details to serve legal papers, I intend to sue you for making my eyes bleed by using the worst website background this side of 1990.



Ouch! I see a class action coming.

£5 for a plain hot dog lol. I bet they're cunts too.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 17, 2013)

fries £2.50 ????
bottled water £1.50 ????

havin ' a giraffe  ...not a dog


----------



## tommers (Nov 17, 2013)

And another front line in the continuing battle against gentrification appears.


----------



## gabi (Nov 17, 2013)

I love the express cafe. I do hope you don't try to take it over. It's one of the last remaining 'old' places in the market.


----------



## magneze (Nov 17, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Electric dog and chips £11.50


What? I thought cinema hotdogs were the most expensive. That's ridiculous.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 17, 2013)

magneze said:


> What? I thought cinema hotdogs were the most expensive. That's ridiculous.


£13 with a bottle of water


----------



## fogbat (Nov 17, 2013)

At those prices, I'd at least expect decent spelling on the website.

Dan Andres bung me a few free hot dogs and I'll send you a list of mistakes.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 17, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Electric dog and chips £11.50


Shocking.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 17, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Shocking.


Ha ha i see what you  did there


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 17, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Ha ha i see what you  did there


I'm a bit worried it took all this time for someone to post it tbh. This place is going to the dogs.

HA HA DOGS DO YOU SEE


----------



## jeffreydisaster (Nov 17, 2013)

"Electric dog is a combination of passion for simple and good food, offered at a fair price." 

Electric Dog is actually warmed over Mechanically Recovered Meat, Water, Potato Starch, Pork Fat, Salt, Pork Collagen, Hydrolysed Vegetable Protein, etc etc etc at an %400-500 mark up. Wonder if they'll drop flyers off at the Mosque?


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 17, 2013)

fogbat said:


> At those prices, I'd at least expect decent spelling on the website.


And good design on that promo image. The text placement and margins are dreadful.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 17, 2013)

maomao said:


> £5 for a plain hot dog lol. I bet they're cunts too.


 
jeez, the deal is with hot dogs is they're cheap and no one asks any awkward questions about what goes in them. I aint paying a fiver for something that's been steam cleaned off bones.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought this was something to do with a row about a overpriced hotdog stand in brixton market. 
It's just some lazy spammy hipsters. 

Jesus christ, that menu looks way to wanky hipster and expensive to me. This 'pop up' shit has gone too far.



> Meet the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These guys are guilty about liking food and having fun?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 17, 2013)

Belushi said:


> jeez, the deal is with hot dogs is they're cheap and no one asks any awkward questions about what goes in them. I aint paying a fiver for something that's been steam cleaned off bones.


But it comes in a brioche roll and thats trendy so there


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks very much like a Bubbledogs 'homage'. Except at a similar price point you get to sit in a freezing market. With no bricks-and-mortar restaurant costs, lack of service, low staff costs, h&s paperwork, liquor license etc I'd say it all looks a tad pricey.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 17, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but what is sustainable food ?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2013)

Surely all hot dog vendors are pop-ups?


----------



## Geri (Nov 17, 2013)

Jesus. Do you have a Wetherspoons? Hot dog and chips is about a fiver there, including a drink.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 17, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> View attachment 43556
> 
> Hope im posting this in the right forum.
> 
> ...


Dan, welcome to U75. You're gonna fit right in.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 17, 2013)

i say fair play to them.  100 hot dogs cost about 4.99, they're making a mint selling something that is barely food to people too rich and stupid to care.  they probably make theirr daily outlay back by selling two.  on a saturday night they'll fleece the yuppies out of hundreds of quid.  wish i'd thought of it.  of course, you'd have to be a terrible awful human being to really do it.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 17, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is sustainable food ?



For every hotdog sold a hotdog seed will be planted in Epping Forest.


----------



## tommers (Nov 17, 2013)

All sounds a bit pricey but depends if it's nice or not.  I quite fancy some of it, looks alright.

Hope they do well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2013)

£4.50 for a shake..fucking hell!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't think Dan's coming back


----------



## maomao (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought he wanted a row.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 18, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Electric dog and chips £11.50





maomao said:


> Ouch! I see a class action coming.
> 
> £5 for a plain hot dog lol. I bet they're cunts too.


Where did you get these prices from? I can't see any prices on the website.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 18, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Where did you get these prices from? I can't see any prices on the website.


The website.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 18, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The website.



? When I look it the menu has a £ symbol after each item only with no number?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> ? When I look it the menu has a £ symbol after each item only with no number?


They've taken the prices off! Maybe they're having a bit of a rethink.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 18, 2013)

editor said:


> They've taken the prices off! Maybe they're having a bit of a rethink.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 18, 2013)

hmmm.

dog's cock in a bun - bargain!

perhaps they noticed there are other food outlets in Brixton
with better offers?


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 18, 2013)

ouchmonkey said:


> hmmm.
> 
> dog's cock in a bun - bargain!
> 
> ...



ChamFro?


----------



## IainH (Nov 18, 2013)

It's shit like Electric Dog that makes me extremely glad to be vegetarian.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

Good job I happened to have their page with the (now removed) prices opened in a browser tab:


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 18, 2013)

massive fucking hot dog fail


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

come on Dan Andres Defend your DOGS!!!


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone told jayrayner ?


----------



## xenon (Nov 18, 2013)

Not all hot dogs are comprised of cheap mechanically recovered shit meat. There are good ones made by artisan butchers. it's all about the snap. According to something I heard on R4 once anyway...


----------



## Dan Andres (Nov 18, 2013)

wow, some interesting and some silly comments.. nice to see a scene of community amongst each other come on guys can we do a little better than abusive comments?

Anywho calm down folks we haven't even opened yet and finalized our menu.  apologies as the website wasn't up to date when i published this post.

But yes our prices wont be dirt cheap, they will be in line with what was posted previously on or web page, as the products were using wont be nasty products you get from factory farming and big factory bakeries.

Were a team of chefs that believe in serving good quality food at a fair price.


were using native breeds.co.uk   for our pork sausages they have high welfare standards and use rare breed Brittish pigs 
brioche bread 
organic milk
organic fair trade chocolate and peanut butter
we source good quality ingredients for the fillings
im sure you will have some more fun with this info, but i hope it helps you understand a little more about the products we will be selling.


----------



## Dan Andres (Nov 18, 2013)

IainH said:


> It's shit like Electric Dog that makes me extremely glad to be vegetarian.


we also have a vegetarian dog just for you.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

do you cook them separately?


----------



## Dan Andres (Nov 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> do you cook them separately?


yes of course, no meat juices on the veggie option..


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> yes of course, no meat juices on the veggie option..


Fair play for returning. Are you having a rethink on pricing, or is it a web glitch of some sort?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2013)

Fiver for a hot dog with no sauce is a fucking piss take 

Ingredients cost about 20p for that


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2013)

The prices aren't actually _that_ bad assuming they're made with proper meat, rather than the lips and arseholes more commonly associated with cheapo hot dogs.


----------



## Dan Andres (Nov 18, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Fair play for returning. Are you having a rethink on pricing, or is it a web glitch of some sort?



these were our guide prices we set up, most of which will stay the same, a few were wrongly priced and a few TBH we have had a rethink, as we like to take on board all comments, however nasty they may be, we still listen.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> these were our guide prices we set up, most of which will stay the same, a few were wrongly priced and a few TBH we have had a rethink, as we like to take on board all comments, however nasty they may be, we still listen.



Reasonableness! 

You know this is internet, right?


----------



## Dan Andres (Nov 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Fiver for a hot dog with no sauce is a fucking piss take
> 
> Ingredients cost about 20p for that



i didn't realize you knew how much our ingredients cost,  our brioche hot dog bun alone comes in at 67p cost thank you 

as mentioned before there is no need for abuse/nasty comments?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

no need for matching haircuts either but there it is...

do you think Brixton, sorry Brickers is 'edgy' and 'vibrant'


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> no *need for matching haircuts either but there it is...*
> 
> do you think Brixton, sorry Brickers is 'edgy' and 'vibrant'



Where?


----------



## Dan Andres (Nov 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> no need for matching haircuts either but there it is...
> 
> do you think Brixton, sorry Brickers is 'edgy' and 'vibrant'



yes i love Brixton been living in SW London for over 7 years, used to host a club night at the 414 and think its great what they have done to the village/market row good to see so many independent food and retail shops opening up.


----------



## xenon (Nov 18, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The prices aren't actually _that_ bad assuming they're made with proper meat, rather than the lips and arseholes more commonly associated with cheapo hot dogs.



Yep. It's not cheap but if assuming they're decent quality, it's the same sorta price you get round here when the German / French market comes to town. Not something you'd eat on a regular basis.

I'm going by the fiver quoted. Not seen the other prices.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2013)

> its great what they have done to the village/market row good to see so many independent food and retail shops opening up



Uh-oh.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Uh-oh.



Get your vibrant deck chairs here, £5 your edgy popcorn......


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> yes i love Brixton been living in SW London for over 7 years, used to host a club night at the 414 and think its great what they have done to the village/market row good to see so many independent food and retail shops opening up.


do you think Champagne and Fromage is suited to Brixton?
how many of these independent/pop up businesses started from small acorns and grew from hard graft and not daddies money do you think?
what about the independent businesses that were already there being priced out?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> yes i love Brixton been living in SW London for over 7 years, used to host a club night at the 414 and think its great what they have done to the village/market row good to see so many independent food and retail shops opening up.


10 pages by teatime.


----------



## Dan Andres (Nov 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Uh-oh.


i think you should be worried about the fact Brindisa food  and i think a branch of wahaka  are opening in Brixton soon.  i would much rather the independent businesses do well than have more chains on the high street.  

going a little off topic.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> wow, some interesting and some silly comments.. nice to see a scene of community amongst each other come on guys can we do a little better than abusive comments?
> 
> Anywho calm down folks we haven't even opened yet and finalized our menu.  apologies as the website wasn't up to date when i published this post.
> 
> ...



does everything have to be nicey nice?
why are your prices so high when you are not paying rent or rates or fixtures and fittings?
do you call yourself a hotdog chef with a straight face?
what is so god about killing and cooking rare breeds?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> what is so god about killing and cooking rare breeds?


They taste good?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

extra good because they're rare?


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2013)

ddraig said:
			
		

> does everything have to be nicey nice?
> why are your prices so high when you are not paying rent or rates or fixtures and fittings?
> do you call yourself a hotdog chef with a straight face?
> what is so god about killing and cooking rare breeds?



I thought 'chefs' made things from scratch. Heating up a sausage you've bought from a rare breed supplier isn't really cooking is it.


----------



## Dan Andres (Nov 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> does everything have to be nicey nice?
> why are your prices so high when you are not paying rent or rates or fixtures and fittings?
> do you call yourself a hotdog chef with a straight face?
> what is so god about killing and cooking rare breeds?



again someone else who knows our accounts, didn't know our business files got leaked.. lol

we have bought fixtures equipment and decor and obviously spent money getting this project up and running
i call myself Daniel
great to be supporting small businesses, not factory framing where animal suffer (have you read up about native breeds)?

there is enough negativity and abuse going on out there no need to spend your time contributing to this


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2013)

It's really the pricing that's objectionable here. If it was a fiver for a hotdog including chips, that'd be ok. I'd pay that for a decent quality sausage.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

han said:


> I thought 'chefs' made things from scratch. Heating up a sausage you've bought from a rare breed supplier isn't really cooking is it.


unless i unknowingly cheffed my beans on toast earlier!


----------



## Onket (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> there is enough negativity and abuse going on out there no need to spend your time contributing to this


 
You might be posting on the wrong boards, tbf.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> again someone else who knows our accounts, didn't know our business files got leaked.. lol
> 
> we have bought fixtures equipment and decor and obviously spent money getting this project up and running
> i call myself Daniel
> ...


your outlay is not going to be the same as a proper cafe/restarunt is it?
are you a chef or no? lol
do the rare breed pigs not get slaughtered then? no need to read up on them as knowing they are killed for hipster snacks is enough for me ta
so you want to broadcast unchallenged and think people should swallow your prices and marketing spiel like good consumers?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> great to be supporting small businesses, not factory framing where animal suffer (have you read up about native breeds)?


I'm no Dr Dolittle but I'm pretty sure no animal actually _wants_ to be slaughtered, so the best you can hope for is a slightly less cruel short life.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> i think you should be worried about the fact Brindisa food  and i think a branch of wahaka  are opening in Brixton soon.  i would much rather the independent businesses do well than have more chains on the high street.


I'm not a fan of either, but it certainly looks like a lot more locals will at least be able to afford Wahaka's prices.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> these were our guide prices we set up, most of which will stay the same, a few were wrongly priced and a few TBH we have had a rethink, as we like to take on board all comments, however nasty they may be, we still listen.


I don't think people complaining about unaffordable prices in their local market really amounts to 'nastiness.' I'd say you've gained some valuable feedback here, and if it's made you reconsider your pricing strategy, then that's a good thing, no?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> i think you should be worried about the fact Brindisa food  and i think a branch of wahaka  are opening in Brixton soon.  i would much rather the independent businesses do well than have more chains on the high street.
> 
> going a little off topic.


That's a false dichotomy tho - not all indie shops are good for the local economy, nor need they be particularly ethical. See Champagne & Fromage for a recent and pertinent example of a shop that can frankly get to fuck, no matter how independent it is. It offers very little to local shoppers bar a tiny wealthy segment, and it (at least inadvertently) promotes the perception that Brixton is now a playground of the upper middle/upper classes, effectively spitting in the faces of the many many poor people living in the ward and the surroundings.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That's a false dichotomy tho - not all indie shops are good for the local economy, nor need they be particularly ethical. See Champagne & Fromage for a recent and pertinent example of a shop that can frankly get to fuck, no matter how independent it is. It offers very little to local shoppers bar a tiny wealthy segment, and it (at least inadvertently) promotes the perception that Brixton is now a playground of the upper middle/upper classes, effectively spitting in the faces of the many many poor people living in the ward and the surroundings.


Quoting that just to add another 'like.'


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> wow, some interesting and some silly comments.. nice to see a scene of community amongst each other come on guys can we do a little better than abusive comments?
> 
> Anywho calm down folks we haven't even opened yet and finalized our menu.  apologies as the website wasn't up to date when i published this post.
> 
> ...


I can buy free range/ gluten and wheat free sausages for £1.60 each and stick that in a 67p piece of bread. I presume you buy in bulk so its a huge mark up and not a fair price. Its another lets sting the yuppies enterprise which ever way you dress it up. If you have such a "passion" for food could'nt you come up with something better than sausage in bread ?  Organic,rare breed, fair trade, its all jargon to justify overpriced food.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> i didn't realize you knew how much our ingredients cost,  our brioche hot dog bun alone comes in at 67p cost thank you
> 
> as mentioned before there is no need for abuse/nasty comments?


If you are so keen on cooking and creating why don't you make your own bread instead of buying it in from elsewhere?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think these prices are great. Take the plain dog for £5. That's 20% (a whole pound!) cheaper than Bubbledog's champagne & hotdog bar! They do make their own sausages, though, so perhaps the £1 is justified. 

Oop North we have our own 'gourmet' junk food as well. Primo's, where all the hot dogs are £4.25, no matter the topping. Veggie ones cost less. Oh, and they have bricks n mortar.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 18, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> £4.50 for a shake..fucking hell!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> yused to host a club night at the 414



which one?  i might have met you before


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> I can buy free range/ gluten and wheat free sausages for £1.60 each and stick that in a 67p piece of bread.


Then apply the standard x3 markup for catering and you get.... Something not too far from what they're charging.

I'll say it again - if what they are selling is decent, ethically sourced produce, the prices are about right.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> extra good because they're *rare*?


Only if cooked properly. Can't stand well done.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 18, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its another lets sting the yuppies enterprise which ever way you dress it up.



I'm surprised it's not going down better on here then.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 18, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Then apply the standard x3 markup for catering and you get.... Something not too far from what they're charging.
> 
> I'll say it again - if what they are selling is decent, ethically sourced produce, the prices are about right.


Ooh get you with your 'decent ethically sourced produce', coming from Mr 'Loyalty Card at Big John's'


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> i think you should be worried about the fact Brindisa food  and i think a branch of wahaka  are opening in Brixton soon.  i would much rather the independent businesses do well than have more chains on the high street.
> 
> going a little off topic.





beesonthewhatnow said:


> Then apply the standard x3 markup for catering and you get.... Something not too far from what they're charging.
> 
> I'll say it again - if what they are selling is decent, ethically sourced produce, the prices are about right.


Good luck to you, How would you know they are ethically sourced btw ? Is there any ethics in killing something for pleasure ?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Good luck to you, How would you know they are ethically sourced btw ? Is there any ethics in killing something for pleasure ?



Who is killing for pleasure? It's farmed food!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

which is for 'pleasure' eating not survival eating
seee?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Who is killing for pleasure? It's farmed food!


Its been killed for humans to eat


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its been killed for humans to eat



Take that argument to a separate thread


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Take that argument to a separate thread


you asked a question ive answered it now you are moving the goalposts, carry on


----------



## passivejoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Love that we know the cost of the brioche bun is 67p.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2013)

passivejoe said:


> Love that we know the cost of the brioche bun is 67p.


Thats what the Hot dog man has told us further back in the thread


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> wow, some interesting and some silly comments.. nice to see a scene of community amongst each other come on guys can we do a little better than abusive comments?
> 
> Anywho calm down folks we haven't even opened yet and finalized our menu.  apologies as the website wasn't up to date when i published this post.
> 
> ...




for 7 quid I epect fillet mignon in a bun. an expensive bun.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Take that argument to a separate thread


you asked a question and it got answered


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2013)

It did get answered but it's ridiculous to use that as an argument against this hot dog seller.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2013)

passivejoe said:


> Love that we know the cost of the brioche bun is 67p.


Here you go ,,,
i didn't realize you knew how much our ingredients cost, our brioche hot dog bun alone comes in at 67p cost thank you 

as mentioned before there is no need for abuse/nasty comments?
Dan Andres, Today at 3:01 PM Report
#58 Like Reply


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 18, 2013)

jeffreydisaster said:


> "Electric dog is a combination of passion for simple and good food, offered at a fair price."



This sounds like something hastily cobbled together on an episode of "The Apprentice".


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 18, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Get your vibrant deck chairs here, £5 your edgy popcorn......


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It did get answered but it's ridiculous to use that as an argument against this hot dog seller.


why?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> why?


Because there are valid reasons for opposing something like this, which is out of the reach of the majority of the community and contributes to gentrification. Opposition based on a minority lifestyle choice weakens those arguments and allows them to be more easily ignored.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2013)

'minority lifestyle choice' makes it less valid does it?
it is a fact that it is slaughtered for pleasure eating rather than say people killing a buffalo for survival

now i will leave it at that, you can either accept it or keep it going...


----------



## tarannau (Nov 18, 2013)

IS a £6 hot dog out of reach of most of the community then? Seems a bit unlikely given other takeaway prices, or of other consumables.

I can't claim any great love for hot dogs or this nascent venture, but it's not entirely absurd in terms of cost, although I'd like to see the costs lowered in recognition of the comparatively easy cooking and prep needed. Sourcing can only excuse so much.

I'm far more likely to quibble with the added costs and dubious choices on the 'branded/national' hot dogs tbh. 'Brazilan' hot dogs with sweetcorn, salsa and cream cheese? WTF sort of abomination is that....


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2013)

a 7 quid hotdog is absurd. It's practically wearing a clown hat and oversized shoes. It's bordering on a surrealist prank to be selling a hot dog for 7 quid


----------



## passivejoe (Nov 18, 2013)

tarannau said:


> IS a £6 hot dog out of reach of most of the community then? Seems a bit unlikely given other takeaway prices, or of other consumables.
> .



Personally, its more that a hotdog isn't very filling. I'd need at least 2 hotdogs to qualify as a meal, and that would put be back £14 plus £2.50 for chips. An expensive option.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 18, 2013)

It's not over until the £10 doner kebab arrives.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 18, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Ooh get you with your 'decent ethically sourced produce', coming from Mr 'Loyalty Card at Big John's'



£7.50 would get you a donner & chicken mix naan kebab, medium chips, onion rings, battered mushrooms, a can o' fizzy pop and change at Big John's.  Fuck the £7.50 hot dog to death in the face.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2013)

if you tolerate this soon brixton street vendors will be flogging Chomps and ice poles at 4 quid a pop


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> a 7 quid hotdog is absurd. It's practically wearing a clown hat and oversized shoes. It's bordering on a surrealist prank to be selling a hot dog for 7 quid


It's £9 for the 'electric dog' hot dog.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

tarannau said:


> IS a £6 hot dog out of reach of most of the community then?


FYI: they didn't have any £6 hot dogs. They had one basic one (one sausage + roll with no filling) for a fiver and after that they were priced at £6.50, £7.50 and £9. 

Seeing as the veggie alternatives were priced at exactly the same price as the 'rare breed' imported meat ones, I'd be interested to know what goes into them to make them so expensive. 

Could you explain please Dan Andres ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2013)

editor said:


> It's £9 for the 'electric dog' hot dog.




thats an amped up price


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> thats an amped up price


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 18, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> £7.50 would get you a donner & chicken mix naan kebab, medium chips, onion rings, battered mushrooms, a can o' fizzy pop and change at Big John's.  Fuck the £7.50 hot dog to death in the face.


How much is one of those massive pizzas with 7 types of meat we had once? And do they deliver to S London? If not, will you deliver? I'll go halves on the pizza.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 18, 2013)

The point is, a hot dog is supposed to be a cheap and dirty food, for about £1.50 from a dubious bloke outside the tube at chucking out time. This whole 'gourmet' versions of usually cheap, quick and easy food has a 'wanna live like common people' feel to it.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> 'minority lifestyle choice' makes it less valid does it?
> it is a fact that it is slaughtered for pleasure eating rather than say people killing a buffalo for survival
> 
> now i will leave it at that, you can either accept it or keep it going...



I'll keep going then.

I never said it was less valid. But I implied it was less relevant. And it is. How many people in Brixton object to eating hot dogs because it's "killing for pleasure"? How many object to paying £8 for one?

I'll bet you as much as you want that the latter group is an order of magnitude bigger than the former.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> if you tolerate this soon brixton street vendors will be flogging Chomps and ice poles at 4 quid a pop


There's an idea,ethically sourced organic artisan ice lolly's on a recycled fair trade stick,


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm a veggie but I'm more bothered with the fact that they're pricing their veggie versions at the same rate as this supposedly super high quality 'rare breed' meat. That seems a total rip.


----------



## alan_ (Nov 18, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> if you tolerate this soon brixton street vendors will be flogging Chomps and ice poles at 4 quid a pop


If you tolerate this, then your children will be next


----------



## alan_ (Nov 18, 2013)

At 4 quid a pop


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 18, 2013)

Isn't  a large chunk of the price  down to overheads  and staff costs anyhow?

perhaps all the hotdog cookers  are getting a decent wage and tht's what  making these a pound or so above   other hotdog places.

unless it's the cinema   and  then	i think they chage you  a small fortune for a shit hotdog


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> perhaps all the hotdog cookers  are getting a decent wage and tht's what  making these a pound or so above   other hotdog places


Your average street hot dog vendor is a hell of a lot cheaper than these guys. Even this trendy Hoxton hot doggery is miles cheaper:


> Big Apple Hot Dogs are hand-made in London using only natural casings and quality ingredients, our dogs are 94-98% meat (and gluten-free) so you'll get none of the nasty bits you'll find in other sausages. We use free-range pork, prime beef and our amazing buns come fresh from the ovens of our local family bakers.


Priced from £3.
http://www.bigapplehotdogs.com/


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Isn't  a large chunk of the price  down to overheads  and staff costs anyhow?
> 
> perhaps all the hotdog cookers  are getting a decent wage and tht's what  making these a pound or so above   other hotdog places.
> 
> unless it's the cinema   and  then	i think they chage you  a small fortune for a shit hotdog


How much is a hotdog in a petrol station? Growing up that's where I had the majority of my dogs, on the road.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2013)

petrol station prices are no comparison, those cunts are one step removed from 'stand and deliver'


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

OMG. There's even a _hot dogs and champagne bar_ which sounds awful.

That said, even their priciest hot dog is a quid cheaper than the electric dog and they're in Soho - and you get to sit down in a proper restaurant (they also give a £1 to charity per hot dog throughout November).

http://www.bubbledogs.co.uk/home


----------



## peterkro (Nov 18, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> thats an amped up price


It's only the currant price.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2013)

editor said:


> OMG. There's even a _hot dogs and champagne bar_ which sounds awful.
> 
> That said, even their priciest hot dog is a quid cheaper than the electric dog and they're in Soho - and you get to sit down in a proper restaurant (they also give a £1 to charity per hot dog throughout November).
> 
> http://www.bubbledogs.co.uk/home



I linked that on the previous page 

Anyway, who cares about chefs with Michelin restaurant experience making their own sausages in swanky surroundings when you can get this for £7


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 18, 2013)

editor said:


> OMG. There's even a _hot dogs and champagne bar_ which sounds awful.
> 
> That said, even their priciest hot dog is a quid cheaper than the electric dog and they're in Soho - and you get to sit down in a proper restaurant (they also give a £1 to charity per hot dog throughout November).
> 
> http://www.bubbledogs.co.uk/home


Good find, lets bubbledog


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> petrol station prices are no comparison, those cunts are one step removed from 'stand and deliver'


I was just curious. Back in Viking-land we don't get hotdog stands most of the year, so petrol stations are the barometer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2013)

peterkro said:


> It's only the currant price.




enough with your resistance


----------



## gabi (Nov 19, 2013)

tarannau said:


> IS a £6 hot dog out of reach of most of the community then? Seems a bit unlikely given other takeaway prices, or of other consumables.
> 
> I can't claim any great love for hot dogs or this nascent venture, but it's not entirely absurd in terms of cost, although I'd like to see the costs lowered in recognition of the comparatively easy cooking and prep needed. Sourcing can only excuse so much.
> 
> I'm far more likely to quibble with the added costs and dubious choices on the 'branded/national' hot dogs tbh. 'Brazilan' hot dogs with sweetcorn, salsa and cream cheese? WTF sort of abomination is that....



6 quid seems reasonable given that a simple burger from the lounge around the corner is 7.50 and god knows how much they charge at 'honest' burgers. i just hope this place doesnt usurp the greasiest spoon in brixton, the express cafe.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

gabi said:


> 6 quid seems reasonable given that a simple burger from the lounge around the corner is 7.50 and god knows how much they charge at 'honest' burgers.


What a meaningless comparison. At the Lounge you're getting a burger, not a hot dog, and that comes on a proper plate with a decent portion of chips. And, of course, you get to sit down in the warm in a leather chair and a table, in a comfortable environment with friendly waitress service. And if you go on a Monday, you get any burger for £5.50.

How do you reckon that compares with queuing up and then eating your hot dog standing in the street in the freezing cold - and paying an extra £2.50 for fries on top?


----------



## gabi (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm just saying it doesn't seem to extortionate when you compare to other businesses in the area. I assume if you were friends with the owner of this establishment you'd have no complaints, hell, you might even offer to redesign that awful looking website at the top of the thread.

Anyway, looks like they're reviewing their pricing so lets see what they come up before we wheel out the placards.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2013)

placards come on sticks not wheels

I think they probably could make a goer without reviewing prices- london seems to have people in it who would pay silly money for anything. I'm still traumatised by having once paid 5 pound twenty for a pint. of fucking fosters. West end mind, I'm led to believe that is uniquely pisstaking area.

and I'm midlands. I imagine people from havens of parsimony like yorkshire would be speechless with rage at the idea of a 9 quid hotdog


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

gabi said:


> I'm just saying it doesn't seem to extortionate when you compare to other businesses in the area. I assume if you were friends with the owner of this establishment you'd have no complaints, hell, you might even offer to redesign that awful looking website at the top of the thread.


For fuck's sake - get over this weird obsession with the Lounge. I designed a tiny website for them A DECADE AGO.   

And for the record, even if it was my best mate starting up the business, I'd still be equally critical of the venture. A veggie hot dog and chips for £10.50 that I've got to eat in the street? In winter? You're having a giraffe, squire.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 19, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> i didn't realize you knew how much our ingredients cost,  our brioche hot dog bun alone comes in at 67p cost thank you
> 
> as mentioned before there is no need for abuse/nasty co



I said its a pisstake, which it is, 67p roll or not.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 19, 2013)

Dan Andres said:


> yes i love Brixton been living in SW London for over 7 years, used to host a club night at the 414 and think its great what they have done to the village/market row good to see so many independent food and retail shops opening up.


What night at the 414? I may have DJ'd for you


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 19, 2013)

editor said:


> ?......eat in the street? In winter?


Is this correct ? If so why use the cafe if not to provide somewhere warm to sit down ?


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Is this correct ? If so why use the cafe if not to provide somewhere warm to sit down ?


Actually, you're right. I was under the impression that they were wheeling the 'pop up hotdog' thing into the arcade, but if they are taking over the space inside the Express cafe - just about the very last affordable cafe left in Market - then that's even worse.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Actually, you're right. I was under the impression that they were wheeling the 'pop up hotdog' thing into the arcade, but if they are taking over the space inside the Express cafe - just about the very last affordable cafe left in Market - then that's even worse.


It looks like the pop up only opens in the evening, so maybe the Express Cafe proprietors are taking some form of rental fee for use of premises and for  fuel costs in the evening, from their pov this would make sense as they can cash in on the influx of new money without compromising their daytime operation.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2013)

Like they did with L'Express?


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Like they did with L'Express?


That was pretty cheap though.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2013)

editor said:


> That was pretty cheap though.


I was just on about it possibly being a similar arrangement.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> It looks like the pop up only opens in the evening, so maybe the Express Cafe proprietors are taking some form of rental fee for use of premises and for  fuel costs in the evening, from their pov this would make sense as they can cash in on the influx of new money without compromising their daytime operation.


That would make some sense although I do worry about the future of that place - and if it's seen that it can support expensive hipster operations like this lot, then surely it'll only be a matter of time before the whole place goes (ahem) 'upmarket'.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> if you tolerate this soon brixton street vendors will be flogging Chomps and ice poles at 4 quid a pop



To paraphrase Manic Street Preachers: if you tolerate this, your kebabs will be next.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2013)

They're launching tonight, with almost all of their prices reduced 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...ht-with-prices-reduced-after-online-pressure/


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Your average street hot dog vendor is a hell of a lot cheaper than these guys.


Also possibly a lot filthier. I've not bought one of those for years and years, since seeing some hidden camera footage on a Watchdog-type TV show of a late night London street vendor accidentally knocking some of his hot dogs onto the pavement, then picking them up and bunging them straight back onto the hot plate. Ugh.

I'm not saying that adhering to basic hygiene standards justifies eye-watering prices, mind.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 28, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Pop-up hot dogs sound like a health and safety nightmare


I'm hoping it's a euphemism.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2013)

Still expensive, but fair play to them for reducing.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, this thread makes urban75 look great, doesn't it.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Well, this thread makes urban75 look great, doesn't it.


I think it does, yes. Fair play all round.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Well, this thread makes urban75 look great, doesn't it.


glad you think so too


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 29, 2013)

So who got a free hotdog and was it worth the money.


----------

